# Subclass 600 visa



## Webbers50 (Sep 9, 2017)

Who can i get in the UK to help me provide the correct documents & answers please, I'm struggling., I understand it's a tourist visa but I want to spend longer with my partner & get us some stability can I do this, needing advice, thanks


----------



## Ramah (Apr 25, 2017)

Hi,

What information are you after exactly?

I'll do my best to help you


----------

